# Found: Raft Oar on Poudre 6/23/13...



## afox (May 10, 2004)

Found a raft oar on the poudre today. Im in the fort and would love to return it to its owner. I will need you to accurately describe it to prove that its yours.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Lost a Carlyle 10' yellow w/black blade and catarack counterweight.


----------



## theedge (Jul 2, 2013)

Lost a blue 8' Cataract oar with Carlisle blade and cataract counter weight...should have a white sticker that says "St. Peter's Fly Shop" on it, but the phone number is wrong (damn printing company!). Lost it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Really? A Carlisle with a counterbalance? Unless this guy is aqua man your oar is lodged in some rocks at the bottom of the river.


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

The oar has been returned to its owner.


----------

